# ASX Stock Filter



## maintain (9 August 2013)

Hey

I've been using stock doctor to filter stocks by average daily volume and by sector, as that's about all i am using it for these days. 

I'm looking to find something that will do the same job for a fraction of the cost.

Any ideas?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (9 August 2013)

maintain said:


> Hey
> 
> I've been using stock doctor to filter stocks by average daily volume and by sector, as that's about all i am using it for these days.
> 
> ...




Almost any other software will be a fraction of the cost!

Try Incredible charts scanning feature, if that's all you want to do.  It's free for delayed data/

Or if you want to start doing more interesting scans and can work a computer, Amibroker.


----------



## saroq (11 August 2013)

Go to https://www.google.com/finance#stockscreener 
Choose "Australia" from the drop down menu and you're in business

Also try http://www.marketinout.com/ Choose the "Stock Screener" from the left hand menu


----------



## maintain (12 August 2013)

Thanks for getting back to me, those look great.

Read abit more about Amibroker on here, in the process of getting an IB account now to get that up and running.


----------

